
Reddit Names Y Combinator CEO Michael Seibel as Alexis Ohanian’s Replacement - lame-robot-hoax
https://www.theverge.com/2020/6/10/21285835/reddit-board-replacement-alexis-ohanian-michael-seibel-y-combinator
======
milsorgen
I get the feeling Alexis felt it was time to move on and this was the perfect
opportunity. I know others will disagree with my sentiment but having been
apart and then later an observer of the Reddit community I can see why he
would want to move on and do so as gracefully as possible.

------
Traster
I have kind of a weird opinion of this. I actually think Michael Seibel is too
quaified for that position. What we want in technology is more diverse voices
in leadership positions, not more of the same voice in multiple places.
Obviously he's a great voice for Reddit to have on its board, and more diverse
voices at reddit is good, but I do worry that we're still fulfilling this idea
that the standard we're holding non-(straight-white-male) people to is
actually higher because we're scared of being accused of hiring someone as a
diversity hire.

